# TMX - Terrain Minerals



## yogi-in-oz (22 March 2006)

Hi folks,

TMX ..... makes its debut on 23032006.

Key dates ahead for TMX may be:

     27032006 ..... positive spotlight on TMX???

     29032006 ..... minor (intraday)


     12042006 ..... negative cycle - finances???

     21042006 ..... significant and positive news???

  25-27042006 ..... 2 cycles here ... boardroom changes
                    or a change of direction for TMX???


  08-09052006 ..... some good financial news???

     23052006 ..... significant, negative - flat response???    

     29052006 ..... negative spotlight on TMX - flat???


  03-05062006 ..... finance-related changes???

     07062006 ..... minor news???

  14-15062006 ..... positive and aggressive rally??

     28062006 ..... minor

     29062006 ..... negative financial news???

happy trading

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 March 2006)

Hi folks,

TMX ..... fell out of bed, as disappointed
stags bailed out, on listing of this stock.

As per post above, if they sell TMX off
again on friday, we may well see a buying
opportunity ahead of positive news expected
on Monday ..... ??? ... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## crackaton (29 March 2006)

SBM buys 17%. Go figure.


----------



## red (29 March 2006)

17% is in exchange for the Celtic leases north of Tarmoola


----------



## crackaton (29 March 2006)

Sorry meant gets. My mistake


----------



## Jochi (4 June 2008)

Current SP is approx. 0.7 of asset value, this doesn't seem to be taking into account any possible upside (e.g. economic gold deposits).

Anyone know anything about the projects TMX has? 

Business Description
Terrain Minerals Ltd (TMX) is a gold explorer focused on the Eastern Goldfields of Western Australia. The company had the rights to 100% of 4 advanced exploration projects with known gold mineralisation and a combined JORC resource of 3.34Mt @ 2.12g/t Au for 229,500oz Au. Most recent ground aquisition have been undertaken at Black Cat and Great Western.

(from Comsec)

Is 2.12 g/t economic? 

229500 x 900 = 206550000 dolllars worth of gold.

Undervalued at 6 million market cap?

Would like some other peoples opinions.


----------



## Muschu (20 January 2012)

I don't hold this stock but a friend mentioned it.  I notice it is up over 8% today.

Any thoughts on the company?

Thanks

Rick


----------



## springhill (28 July 2012)

*AZTEC PROJECT
*NICKELNickel Sulphides were found throughout the top 400m of hole AZRCDD011. Nickel assays ranged from 0.001% Ni to 0.25% Ni and averaged 0.1% Ni.
Nickel sulphides at these levels have been observed in previous drilling on the eastern side of the Aztec Project in hole AZRC009 and Asd001.
These results indicate a possible source of the nickel sulphides occur in the area along the eastern margin of the basalt which has a 6km strike length.
Black shale
The black shale intercepted in holes AZRCDD013 and AZRCDD015 were confirmed as the targeted EM anomalies.
Assaying of the black shale intersections indicated the presence of highly anomalous copper and zinc. Zinc assays up to 1.0%Zn and averaging 0.6 to 0.7%Zn were observed in associated with copper which assayed 0.1%Cu. (Table 1)
These intersections confirm the prospectivity of the area abutting the eastern edge of the Aztec basalt.
This area has a 6km long strike extent within Terrain Minerals Ltd exploration licence.

*BLACK CAT JV ASSAY RESULTS (See announcement 8/5/12 for results)*
Terrain Minerals has received the assay results from the RC Drill program at Craig Extended. This is part of the Black Cat JV with St Barbara in which Terrain is earning 75%.
The Drilling tested the 1km long gold soil anomaly at 200m intervals in the granite / basalt contact zone directly along strike from Old Craig Workings.
Significant results as shown were encountered from the first ever drilling of the Craig Extended.
Analysis is ongoing to determine future drilling requirements.
Three other soil anomalies in the Black Cat remain still to be tested and includes extensions to old workings at Katalina and Craig.


----------



## greggles (28 November 2017)

TMX currently up 50% today on news that it has had cobalt and nickel assay hits at its Red Mulga Project.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2020)

TMX has got some long teeth.
Has been on my watchlist over 10 years... recent activity has piqued my interest and thus purchased.
Another one that you @Miner may consider. 
There's mention of Black cat, wild viper, JV etc. The hallmark keywords tipped me...
6 month chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 August 2020)

A 3 month chart with today's (Tuesday) bar.






Fingers crossed for some decent prospects on current drilling results.
Needs a proper desktop study for me to gain any clarity... they are in the right neck of the woods though.
Held.


----------



## barney (20 August 2020)

Certainly been on the move since March 

I see John Wardman and Assoc. have increased their stake by 50% to now hold 5.22% of the Co. 

That would make them the Major S/H I assume.  As usual, I'm too late to the party. Would have been a nice entry around 0.009


----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2022)

I try not to mention barcode stocks any more.
Trying to remove a "barcode bandit" label.
Was looking at this one recently after their rock chip announcement... ship happens as I didn't buy.
A please explain has been issued and answered today and it would seem there is some nearology action in play...

. Tempest Minerals Limited (ASX: TEM) announced on 28 March 2022 a significant discovery at its Meleya project located in the Yalgoo region of Western Australia. The Company’s  
Smokebush project is located in the Yalgoo region. In addition, TMX has recently made applications for the tenements E59/2691, E59/2692, E59/2693, and E59/2694 covering 269  
sub-blocks (an area of 80,911 ha) which are located at Warramboo in the Yalgoo mineral field (north of the TEM discovery). These applications have not yet been granted, and the Company is not aware as to when a determination as to grant may be made.


----------

